# My first pepper mill



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2013)

This is my first ever pepper mill and one of the few turning projects I have ever done that was not a handle for something. It is a crush grind with stem. The wood is a piece of tiger stripe red maple that I saved out of the firewood pile last winter. I wasted most of the afternoon on it and had a few do overs but I guess it is OK for the first offence. I think I could do another one a little quicker and better.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Woodman (Oct 27, 2013)

You done good. What size blanks are the most common for peppermills? I have lots of 2x2x12".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2013)

The ones I have sold have been 3 x 3 x 12 that seems to be what the guys who know what they are doing want. I think you could use something a little smaller but 2 would be pretty tight.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2013)

VERY Nice dave- hard to look at though with that beautiful view out your window...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Oct 27, 2013)

I like that style. Nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice job Dave - much better than my first. I'm with Mike though... thats one helluva view you got.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2013)

We enjoy the view when the wind is not blowing and the taxes are not due.:(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2013)

Nicely done! You did a heck of a lot better on your first than I did on my first several(and a couple of my recent attempts as well).

I must be oblivious to scenery 'cause I had to go back and look after reading the others' posts... It is a heck of a view!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 27, 2013)

That looks great! Very nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 27, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! You did a heck of a lot better on your first than I did on my first several(and a couple of my recent attempts as well).
> 
> I must be oblivious to scenery 'cause I had to go back and look after reading the others' posts... It is a heck of a view!


Thanks it is really not much different than turning a handle you just have to sand a little more. I have done some wood turning for years but I have never really liked it as much as flat work. I enjoyed this project and I expect I will do a few more. I like the instant gratification aspect of turning them. Many of the projects I do take days to complete.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> VERY Nice dave- hard to look at though with that beautiful view out your window...........


 I was Gonna say the same thing! Mighty nice view to see every day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 27, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> VERY Nice dave- hard to look at though with that beautiful view out your window...........


 
You all have NO idea, I had the privilege of visiting Dave, and what little you can see there in the photo is just the tip of the iceberg. My wife keep asking me if we could buy land up there she loved it so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess I should not use that background for wood that I want to sell. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice job for your first PM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 28, 2013)

Woodman said:


> You done good. What size blanks are the most common for peppermills? I have lots of 2x2x12".



I've not done many peppermills, but the crushgrind ones (which folks seem to prefer) include drilling out a 1 3/4" hole for the mechanism at the bottom so 2" stock won't leave much in the way of cushion.

Now, depending on what kind of wood you have in that 2x2 you might be able to interest some of the call people. Or pens if they resaw them - you might be able to get 8 - 12 pen blanks from that size (depending, of course, on the type of hardware you're using.)


----------



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

kweinert said:


> I've not done many peppermills, but the crushgrind ones (which folks seem to prefer) include drilling out a 1 3/4" hole for the mechanism at the bottom so 2" stock won't leave much in the way of cushion.
> 
> Now, depending on what kind of wood you have in that 2x2 you might be able to interest some of the call people. Or pens if they resaw them - you might be able to get 8 - 12 pen blanks from that size (depending, of course, on the type of hardware you're using.)



Thanks Ken, all the wood I buy from the sawmill goes out to gamecall makers and knifemakers. It is crotch walnut and curly and crotch hard and soft maple, mahogany and crosscut honey locust at present. I was just wondering if 2x2's were big enough for any type of peppermill. Now I know they are not.


----------

